# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  ΦΟΒΗΣΜΕΝΟ BUDGIE

## giannispeshtanis

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.
ΤΟ BUDGIE ΜΟΥ Ο ΜΩΡΙΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΔΑΓΚΡΑ-SKALLY FACE ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΟΙΦΗ 
ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΑΞΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΜΟΛΙΣ  ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΚΛΟΥΒΙ Ο ΜΩΡΙΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΩ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΟΥΒΙΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΗΣΜΕΝΟΣ.
ΕΝΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΞΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΧΟΥΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ.
ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΦΟΒΑΤΑΙ????ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΛΩ ΤΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ

*Γιάννη παρότι σου υπενθύμισα για τα κεφαλαία συνεχίζεις να γράφεις έτσι.
Ε. Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.
Παραβίαση των όρων συμμετοχής στο φόρουμ.*
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=327

----------


## Antigoni87

Γιάννη, όπως σου είπαν και σε άλλο ποστ, γράφε με *μικρά*, γιατί τα κεφαλαία δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι φωνάζουμε.

Όσο για το πουλάκι, μη σκέφτεσαι τώρα την εκπαίδευση αλλά την υγεία του, που προέχει!
Είναι πιο σημαντικό να ξεπεράσει την ασθένεια και να γίνει καλά, και τότε ξεκινάς βήμα βήμα με υπομονή, και σεβόμενος την ταλαιπωρία που πέρασε.
Ενημέρωσέ μας αν θες για την ασθένεια στην ανάλογη ενότητα, με φωτό και περιγραφή, για να φανεί χρήσιμο το θέμα σου και σε μερικούς από εμάς που δεν έχουμε εμπειρία!
Και μόλις αναρρώσει, κοιτάς για την εξημέρωση. Άλλωστε δε μπορείς να κάνεις κι αλλιώς, είναι απαραίτητο να το πιάνεις και πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί η θεραπεία.
Αν ανοίξεις θέμα, πες μας με τι αγωγή αντιμετωπίζεις το πρόβλημα και πώς εξελίσσεται.

Το πουλάκι αν γίνει καλά, θα ημερέψει ξανά με υπομονή και χωρίς βιασύνη, να είσαι σίγουρος

----------


## vagelis76

Θα τελειώσεις τη θεραπεία του,θα τον αφήσεις να ηρεμήσει και θα αρχίσεις ίσως πάλι από την αρχή αν εκείνος είναι απόμακρος.
Τώρα προέχει η θεραπεία της ασθένειας και τίποτε άλλο νομίζω.
Γιάννη από τα Γιάννενα.... γράφε σε παρακαλώ με μικρά γράμματα,είναι κουραστικά τα κεφαλαία και δίνεις την αίσθηση οτι φωνάζεις.  ::  
Ευχαριστώ που δε θα ξαναγράψεις  με κεφαλαία!

----------


## budgiefun

Γιάννη θα συμφωνήσω με τους προλαλήσαντες προέχει η υγεία του και όποια πρόοδο και αν είχες κάνει θυσίασε την για την υγεία του και όσο το δυνατόν άστο να ηρεμεί .

----------


## giannispeshtanis

ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχοληθήκατε και με την δική μου περίπτωση.
συμφωνώ μαζί σας πως η υγεία προέχει.
συγγνώμη για τα κεφαλαία.

----------

